
Rand Paul accepts Bitcoin - monroepe
https://secure.randpaul.com/
======
justinsb
Is it normal to put the names of contributors up publicly? Along with an
accurate count of the number of contributors and the total amount donated?

I'm pretty sure I can watch and see how much each person donated. I know this
all becomes public record eventually, but it seems a silly thing to give to
the other candidates.

Particularly if you're likely to campaign on privacy...

~~~
bbody
Transparency and privacy aren't opposites.

------
paulhauggis
I'm curious to see how many negative comments are allowed on this thread.

------
ocfx
Awesome, satan takes bitcoins

